# UFO Tri-Band LED lights??



## VAAlbert (Sep 5, 2010)

Does anyone have experience with these or similar LED lights? If so, how close can they get to plants? Don't they produce any heat? Actually, some would be welcome.

Best,

Vic.


----------

